

If(fireplace && custom_stockings && accelerometer){ our_gift_to_you; } - spinosa
http://shelby.tv/fireplace#team&shelby&loves&hacker&news&&stay&warm&friends

======
tibbon
Any other nice demos of using accelerometers in webpages? Its a really nice
little effect I think.

------
reecepacheco
ha. well played

